# My Bottle Window



## MuddyMO (Mar 16, 2013)

I know many of you have some great bottles, so these are not the best. However, when it comes to color, they are amongst the best of my collection. Besides, I'm mostly and insulator guy...







 From left to right:
*Purple *(West End Brewing Company) IRRADIATED (couldn't find a true purple blob top)
*Golden Yellow* (Seitz Bros, PA)
*Orange Amber* (St. Louis Weiss Beer)
*Yellow Green* (Watt Derry)
*Light Aqua* (S. Handel, PA) Hutchinson stopper
*Cobalt Blue* (J.A. Lomax, St. Charles Place, Chicago)
*Purple Puce* (Caswell Mack and Co.) This is definitely not irradiated. Also has excess glass on the top, not ground off. 
*Olive Green* (no name three piece mold Whiskey)
*Red Amber* (W.M.H. Earl, NJ)
*Yellow Amber* (Globe fruit jar, made by Hemingray Glass Co.)


----------



## Bottleworm (Mar 16, 2013)

Could you post some pics of the Lomax?


----------



## MuddyMO (Mar 16, 2013)

This one is whittled, an overlap from the applied top, and has a circular dot above obverse embossing (possibly a vent hole in the mold)
*J.A. LOMAX
 14 & 16* (funky 6)
*CHARLES PLACE
 CHICAGO*

 Reverse on base: *A & D.H.C* (no dot after C)
 Heel embossed: *J.L* (no dot after L)
 Also, since I saw you like Illinois bottles, the one on the right is an SCA Hutch

*TOLLE BOTTLING WORKS
 T
 LITCHFIELD, ILL.*

 Heel embossed with a T, and a ghost embossing too.


----------



## Bottleworm (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome bottles! I had a chance to buy a Green Lomax for $25. Came back like a minute later and a guy was walking off with it! GRRR! Still don't have a Lomax or that Litchfield bottle. Very nice bottles!


----------



## epackage (Mar 16, 2013)

Great grouping...


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MuddyMO
> 
> I know many of you have some great bottles, so these are not the best. However, when it comes to color, they are amongst the best of my collection. Besides, I'm mostly and insulator guy...
> 
> ...


 I think you have a nice little group of bottles with some color.
 Randy


----------



## MuddyMO (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks! 

 The Lomax are a great crude bottle and come in good colors, at a good price. I think the later ones are embossed with Consolidated Bottling Co.? Seitz also come in a myriad of color, but not always as cheap.


----------



## cmulliganNWI (Mar 28, 2013)

Sometime in the late 1890s/1900s Lomax became Chicago Consolidated Bottling Co. I have a few of their hutches. They came in different shapes and sizes. But they stopped making the cobalt blues. Still waiting to get a cobalt Lomx, just waiting for a decent price.


----------



## Bottleworm (Mar 28, 2013)

Same here. I have been saving up for one of his unique examples to come up on EBay........ and still waiting![8D]


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice window display muddy!


----------

